# Regulatory Compliance Category > Tax Forum >  Electronic travel logbook

## Dave A

For you to get any tax benefit out of a travel allowance on your private motor vehicle, from 1st March 2009 you have to keep a logbook.

SARS have thoughtfully provided an electronic travel elogbook here that you can download.

It looks quite handy, and being given out by SARS, must surely be compliant  :Wink:

----------

AndyD (22-Mar-10), IanF (05-Mar-09)

----------


## IanF

Dave
Thanks for that. I always struggle to find the new rates for the next year. I use this for a car allowance logbook we print.  :Wink:

----------


## Pastel Payroll Consultant

Thought you might all need to know that from the 1st of March 2010, all taxpayers who use their personal vehicles for business travel are required by SARS to complete a logbook separating business travel mileage from that of private travel mileage in order to claim travel expenses. 

Pastel Payroll has launched an Online Travel Logbook to provide tax payers with an easy-to-use Online Travel logbook for this purpose. Visit http://www.pastelpayroll.co.za/Paste...el-Logbook.asp

----------


## Curtix

Forgive me I am new to small biz in SA.
My wifes small biz uses her car to travel to clients.
Not too much maybe 100-200k per week.
Is it worth it for us to track Ks in the log book and if so do we need to also keep receipts for fuel / tires / oil / etc.

Thanks!

----------


## Dave A

> Is it worth it for us to track Ks in the log book and if so do we need to also keep receipts for fuel / tires / oil / etc.


In a word - Yes.

When it comes to tracking costs, keeping a record of actual costs could help if they come in higher than the default allowances. Essentially it gives you more options.

----------


## Curtix

Thanks Dave.
I will just track travel distances for work alone.
Think that will suffice. Because other costs like petrol / oil are always going to be partly work, partly personal.
Also can I do so on a note pade or do I need to use the E-log SARS PDF.

Thanks again.

----------


## Dave A

I don't believe using the SARS logbook is mandatory. The goal would be to keep sufficient data to survive scrutiny should it ever come. As long as you can justify your claim, there should be no need for concern. In the words of our current Minister of Finance:




> I used to be a tax-collector. That was a lot more fun; there was a regular army of lawyers and accountants to make sure the law means what we want it to mean, and when I paid courtesy visits to business they knew exactly what was under discussion.
> Pravin Gordhan.

----------

Curtix (24-Mar-10)

----------


## Pastel Payroll Consultant

At the end of the day, you only need to keep track of your travel (using a Travel Logbook) if you claim a travel deduction or receive a travel allowance. 

It doesn’t matter what you utilise to keep track of your business and private travel, as long as it is accurate and can be given to SARS as supporting documentation should they ask for it.

I found an interesting article on Moneywebtax regarding how SARS will check whether your travel looks realistic: http://www.moneywebtax.co.za/moneywe...6274&sn=Detail

----------


## Dave A

That sounds just like the eLogger mentioned earlier, Renske. Is this a different product?

----------


## Renske Manson

Hi Dave,

Yes this is a differant product.  There is very big differance between tripTrack and the other products on the market.  Our software sets us above every other logbook available.  It is so advanced but yet easy to use.  It has so many added features you can even manage a small fleet with tripTrack.  It is really a great product

----------


## caedmon

Dear all friends

This is caedmon from 3BM Industry Inc.We have a new product design for the new tax policy in SA.We call it GPS-tracker or E-logbook.

The e-logbook device is small, lightweight and attractive in design. Simple-to-use operation ensures there is no distraction to the vehicle operator. The internal rechargeable Li-Ion battery allows the device to be used wirelessly between charges. Alternatively, it can be plugged into the vehicleâs 12 volt power outlet with the included charger. The e-logbook has enough internal memory for approximately 30 daysâ worth of average vehicle usage. An indicator LED light tells the user when memory levels are low. Connect the e-logbook to a computer and easily upload the stored data to the software. 

If you need more information please feel free to contact me at : caedmon.cai@gmail.com

----------


## Johnny Naude

> Hi all
> 
> Please view www.elogger.biz. Worth a look, can save you tons of effort!


Travelog
Check out this unit, it automatically records everything SARS requires onsite 
i.e. private/business, customer details and fuel - no need to edit pc software later
Stores 8000 trips, multiple drivers/vehicles etc
Even remembers customer details so no need to re enter customer details on the second visit
Destinations are displayed on maps as well a street views
Real value for money
Best I have  come across and best of all it's developed and manufactured right here in good 'ol RSA with local support
Travelog is available at 011 913 3418

----------


## ferdiemostert

Hi everyone,

Just want to confirm the elogger unit posted earlier, defenitely worthwhile losing pen and paper and going this way.
Elogger is a fully hands off GPS unit giving SARS compliant data for every trip including all the addresses visited. 
Business and Private data seperate, distance totals and storing capacity of more than 18 months.
Antenna technology not needing line of sight so unit can be placed at various locations inside the vehicle.
Lots of Q and A feedback and info on the main website     www.elogger.co.za

----------


## Simon Naude

Hi guys

I have found the Travelog product is a far better piece of equipment, here below is some reasons why.

Record business and private on sight via the touch screen
Record the customers detail on sight and saves it to memory so if you revisit the same customer it automatically comes up with the detail, the problem with the other units out there is that you must edit this afterwards, and I found out I never know where I was a week ago.
You can log fuel separately on the unit :Smile: , I have found the other units actually save this as a trip, but infect you just putting fuel in.
Also me as a rep I do not have the time to find just the gps co-ords on the net its to much of a hassle.

I have been using the Travelog unit for some time and it truly has saved me time money and effort. 

If any one wants email me and I will forward the guys detail who sells this product.

----------


## ferdiemostert

Hi Guys
Just to confirm a few things. We did all the comparisons technically and through software. Anyone is welcome to do the same.
Elogger is the only unit that will give you the exact address location for every trip automatically without having to enter it manually. All GPS coordinates are converted within the software. Advanced antenna technology not requiring line of sight and not losing the signal all the time. Automatically stores business and private travel data seperately and have data storage capacity of more than 18 months.
Additional online webserver software to allow entry of all customer and client data to be remembered, combine and split trips, add maintenance and fuel cost, create an area or radius around your visiting adresses fot future reference and after all that create your final reports which is SARS compliant. Additionally having a seperate SD memory card as backup.
Best is to have a look at the devices offered in the market and compare apples with apples as we always say. Hope this helps.

----------


## IanF

Ferdi and Simon, 
Are you the same person or both work for Elogger, disclosure needed!

----------


## ferdiemostert

Hallo Ian

Can not talk for Simon. Dont know him.
Elogger is my product, developed over two years. 
Elogger is a product of Open Door Electronics (Pty) Ltd, Centurion, RSA.
Nothing to hide and all information and contact details are available on our product website www.elogger.co.za

Please feel free to talk to me if you need anything more

Ferdie

----------


## IanF

Thanks for clarifying Ferdi. 
Is this a good seller?

----------


## ferdiemostert

Hallo again Ian

Sales locally are doing well. We also moved some test units into other African countries as well as the USA, Canada, UK, France and Aus. 
Feedback from our existing users are great but we always keep on improving with additional features as we receive input from customers.
Elogger has defenitely surprised us but we surely need more exposure. We know that we have a simple but effective product solution for this market but we also find that people out there does not know about this practical solution and its advantages.
Business like ours requires a large footprint of exposure and support. We are very open to new involvement and partnerships to the benefit of all, especially to the users.
Not a problem to talk about this on any platform.

Ferdie

----------


## Simon Naude

Hi Ian and all

I am just a end user of the products. Travelog is not my product I have just found that it is a far better and user friendly unit, with no monthly fees involved ext
Also that my Travelog that I have purchased has internal memory for 8000 trips +- over 3 years of storage. You can also add the customers names on sight not for after hours editing. The fuel can be saved on sight and it doesnt log it as a trip, as I have found with some of the other units. the gps stands still and it monitors this as a trip 
The Travelogs gps is monitoring all the time and does not loose communication with the satellites as it has a internal battery lasting up to 10 days always maintaining satellite connection. I have personally tested this the other units need to reconnect every time the ignition is switched on. I found other units need about 2km of travel, now work this out one looses thousands of unclaimed kilometers per year. 
Another plus factor is that my unit I purchased is manufactured locally and to the iso9001 certification, guaranteeing me quality and assurance of local repairs, serviceability and upgrades.

it is also nice to see the end-users of a product giving such positive feedback  :Smile:

----------


## ferdiemostert

Hi Simon and Ian
The market for logbooks are so big and have so many different customers with different requirements.
In our research and tests we found that certain products will suit diffrent clients. It is our opponion that even if there were 10 similar products for this market, it will still not suffice. So we are happy that there are place for everyone to do their business positively and without fear. I agree that forums like these should get all the feedback needed from end users. The Travelog unit is very different in application to something like Elogger. The fact that some units lose power and take a long time to detect satellite signal is important to look at when choosing any GPS product. Important to not give feedback on characteristics like these in general. It can sound like only one unit for instance Travelog has overcome this problem. Elogger for instance will have satellite linkage within 35sec of starting your vehicle because we dont want travel data to be lost. Every product will have some negative and other positive features which I am sure Travelog and Elogger have too. It will be our aim to focus on our own unit and improve wherever we can to fulfil our customer needs as we receive feedback. 
I think enough said without trying to talk down someone else's product. We trust that users will do their homework when looking to buy their logbooks.
Thank you for a very information filled forum. Appreciate it.

----------


## IanF

When computers fail there is always the manual logbook. To be honest not a big seller though.

----------


## Francois Pienaar

Hi everyone.

intelliDrive can offer you the following features on our device. 

	The IntelliDrive electronic logbook consists of a small GPS logger that plugs into the cigarette lighter of your vehicle.
	The GPS logger records all trip data.
	You can download this data daily, weekly or monthly onto your PC/laptop via a USB port.
	The “IntelliDrive” software translates this data into SARS compliant reports.
	By the click of a button on a selected field you can now differentiate between private and business km’s travelled. You can also add your own fields of business, in example networking/conference etc.
	With the IntelliDrive Premium you can licence 2 vehicles. This is handy where you use different vehicle for different trips for business reasons (i.e. a SUV for longer trips and smaller inner city runner) 
	Your software can be loaded on any number of PC’s /laptops.
	All trips can be plotted and viewed on the South African maps that are part of the intelliDrive software supplied
	No internet connection needed for downloading trip data. 
	GARMIN MAPS is compatible with the software.
	All trips can be plotted, viewed and/or simulated on Google Earth
	Can upload ANY amount of "logger's" data on one PC Can accommodate "server" installations where data can be accessible when downloaded from remote locations - applicable for personnel and/or fleet management requirements

For more information on our product feel free to drop me an email on francois@intellidrive.co.za or contact me on 082 445 9900.

Have a great day!

----------


## Bmucool

Hi everyone. Do these electronic auto loggers really make a difference and how many of you actually get to use them? Would you recommend any?

----------


## sterne.law@gmail.com

The SARS book is ok, but does anyone use or know of a travel app where we can enter details such as client or purpose etc?

----------


## JourneyOrganizer

Guys please checkout this new product developed locally and now available. Its very smart and is fully mobile so no need to use a PC. http://www.journeyorganizer.co.za

----------


## dellatjie

I have found in recent years that SARS also requires a logbook for sole proprietors claiming fuel, toll gates and other motor vehicle-related expenses.

----------

